# planted aquarium question



## tankhead (Aug 8, 2008)

I am considering setting up a planted aquarium in my 125g reef ready aquarium. My concern is that use of a sump in a planted aquarium could deplete the CO2 too much to support plants. I didn't really want to get into CO2 dosing especially if it's getting taken out of the water again thru the sump exchange. Any thoughts?


----------



## Dutch Guy (Jan 13, 2014)

What kind of plants are you looking to grow? There are a number of plants that would do just fine without the use of CO2&#8230;Anubias sp., Microsorum sp., some Cryptocoryne sp.
To answer your question&#8230;a lot depends on how you plan on getting CO2 into your aquarium. Are you going to use a pressurized system with a diffuser, injector, etc.? Are you going to use yeast in bottles?
Also off-gasing of CO2 can be decreased by placing the CO2 in the correct spot in the tank as well as limiting the amount of splashing in the sump and overflow boxes.


----------



## tankhead (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks. I had planned to keep the plants relatively simple. I've not made a decision on CO2 yet. I did consider using the sump with a relatively small pump and then accent the filtration with a hang-on. Still kicking ideas around.


----------



## Joedbr (Nov 3, 2013)

What is the best plants for Psuedotropheus Demasoni? I have read that java fern and moss are the best! Can you have any of the Anacharis in the tank? I have read that attaching Lace Java fern to Drift Wood is a good way to start them, and java moss on lava rock or coral. Does anybody have any suggestions or opinions please share!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Mine eat everything including java fern and anubias, but those hold up best.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

I think the opinions on sumps and planted tanks are evolving. I would not hesitate to add one to a planted tank, were I to have a larger tank than my 75 currently. The key will be to reduce the splashing and avoid the true "wet/dry" sort of sump. Going with a sump where the media is submerged, and with foam would be a good idea. If you are not adding CO2, there is not as much to worry about, as the tank water and atmosphere will maintain a balance/equilibrium. When you do go CO2 (heh), is when things become interesting - I'd recommend sealing the sump as much as possible to limit the off-gassing, this also helps tremendously with reducing evaporation too.


----------



## Dutch Guy (Jan 13, 2014)

Another thing to consider is the fish you intend to keep. African cichlids may not do well considering that the injection or diffusion of CO2 into an aquarium is going to drop the water pH.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

You'll be fine without co2. Just give the plants the loving care of the proper light spectrum, some bioload, and a decent substrate.


----------



## yamadog (Oct 7, 2012)

I have a 135g with a 30g sump and a wet/dry filter. It is full of vals, sagiteria, crypts, and ludwegia. I don't use co2, or any ferts whatsoever. All I have for light is a 4 foot shop light with the cheapest bulbs I could find at home depot. Everything grows great. Moral of my story? Pick plants that don't need c02 injection if you're concerned about it.


----------

